# I miss my Joseph...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Where in the heck is BullyboyJoe?!??!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know who that is. Whats his dogs name? i do better at keeping track of dogs names than peoples names.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Josephs the young guy from the Atlanta area. He was a great member for a long time and really took his time learning the dogs before he settled down with one. He decided on a champagne colored bully named Apollo

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/22059-apollo-mini-update-2be-continued.html


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

oh I know who that is that was not his handle the whole time tho was it? I wonder how Apollo is doing?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, his other name was Pitbullnewbie, pitbulllearner or something along those lines. I know... I wonder how he is, he should be about a year old now!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yea Apollo is or will be soon a year old. I rember all the trouble he had getting a dog of his own. I hope nothing bad has happened to him or his dog. He is a nice kid very respectfull on here.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Is he the one who was like 15 and his mom was concerned about pit bulls, and I think she joined at his request, to look into the breed? Maybe I'm hallucinating that, but for some reason pitbullnewbie made me think of that scenario. If he was that guy, I remember him being really cool and mature for someone so young.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, that's him!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay i think I have confussed two people on here. I thought Joseph had Apollo but they had his sisters dog a pitmix I think named Missy. Actually I thought he lived in FL and played football. Then there was another boy that was in the church choir and wrote poetry and his mom was in the vip area for awhile. I thought he had not gotten a dog yet. 

Help me out cause I'm banging my head about now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Okay i think I have confussed two people on here. I thought Joseph had Apollo but they had his sisters dog a pitmix I think named Missy. Actually I thought he lived in FL and played football. Then there was another boy that was in the church choir and wrote poetry and his mom was in the vip area for awhile. I thought he had not gotten a dog yet.
> 
> Help me out cause I'm banging my head about now.


Lol, you're kinda close to it! Joseph lived in the Atlanta area, there was a aunt or sister that had a dog named missy, he played football, was part of the church chior and wrote poetry lol. It's the same person lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Really!?! Wow I must have thought he had a split personality or something.

Thats okay tho when I first started here Andy thought there was two of me...lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

joseph. he was lovethypitbull then bullyboyjoe
pitbullnewbie turned to PBN then somebody donated him a lifetime plat vip when he could no longer afford his perscription.
pitbullearner was from NZ and swiped pics of Lux and posted them as her dog up for stud. but i cant remember what she changed her name too.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I miss a lot of old members, who was the guy with the awesome shortie bullies? I think his male was black and white?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

FC I think you are talking about Shannon with the black and white bully named Manny. His handle on here was Otis Driftwood.

Okay Dave yes Lovethypitbull has Apollo. And I did confuse him and PBN.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> FC I think you are talking about Shannon with the black and white bully named Manny. His handle on here was Otis Driftwood.
> 
> Okay Dave yes Lovethypitbull has Apollo. And I did confuse him and PBN.


Found it two t's lol. Ottis driftwood


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

http://http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/2918-what-do-yall-think-manny-now.html

I hope this works. I spelled it wrong it is Ottis Driftwood.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Manny was exactly the dog I was thinking of! I went to check out their site, to see how Manny was doing, and the site wouldn't come up, so I had been thinking of that big boy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Manny is my favorite Bully Boy. Plus I love Shannon I think he is a super cool guy. I have learned alot from him. I wish he was on here more bt people treat him badly here so I can see why he doesn't come around much.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Manny is my favorite Bully Boy. Plus I love Shannon I think he is a super cool guy. I have learned alot from him. I wish he was on here more bt people treat him badly here so I can see why he doesn't come around much.


I'm a big Manny fan. If I ever get another bully I would love one like Manny. He's well built, straight legs, doesn't gasp for air etc, a well put together dog.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I love Black Bette too she is very similar to Manny. I was going to get an am bully for my next dog but I have since changed my mind. I really like the hunt trails and field tests that I have been working Vendetta on so I'm looking at the Bracco Italiano. They sound like the dog for me.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Man I wonder where that kid went?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to see you pop in


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Man I wonder where that kid went?


Filthy lurker!

J/K I am guilty of that from time to time


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol how have you guys been. Ive been real busy with school and wrestling so sometimes Im just too tired to log in, but Im an active member again! Oh yea apollo is doing great!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Good to hear from you buddy


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We are going to need to see some Apollo pics, stat!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok ill get som quick pics as as possible.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great to see back on the forum!! Can't wait to see Apollo pictures.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad to see you back Joe!! I second that notion.. we need pix!! How've ya been ole buddy, ole pal!? Wrestling huh? Please, do tell!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It's a bout darn time! Welcome back!:hug::hug:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

The update is there! Thanx Shana!


----------

